# POLL: Who got metallic taste before bfp and what gender are you having?



## carlywarly

Hi all,

Just popped over from TTC forum to ask a silly sounding question...but it's just to humour me and ease my curiosity :)

So I got metallic taste last pregnancy at 6dpo and had a boy - anyone else care to answer? Thanks x


----------



## Night Flower

My Dr told me it was the prenatals with the iron. So whenever I get metal mouth, I'll stop taking the prenatals for a day. Havent had metal mouth in months though.


----------



## Blizzard

I didn't have it with either pregnancy. One boy, one girl :)


----------



## Dragonfly

3 boys only had that metallic taste on my last one.


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks all :) Good to know - and certainly did ease my curiosity :)


----------



## cooch

I got metallic taste even when I wasn't pregnant.


----------



## carlywarly

Lol well that's weird. I never got it again after that one bout 6dpo. Just wondering if I was to conceive again if I should expect it again either way :)


----------



## Gizzyy

Never had it as a symptom.


----------



## Foreign Chick

I've had it with my first pregnancy only! Expecting DD#3 
Good luck to you! Hope you get your :bfp: soon :flower:


----------



## carlywarly

Foreign Chick said:


> I've had it with my first pregnancy only! Expecting DD#3
> Good luck to you! Hope you get your :bfp: soon :flower:

Aw thanks so much hun :) congrats to you and good luck :flower:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

i never got it before bfp. Been 2nd/3rd tri on/off nothing took huge attention of.


----------



## babylove x

Little bit with both, one of each.


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks ladies and good luck in final tri all of you :) xx


----------



## firefly15

Very strong metallic taste before my bfp with DS, this time I had a very mild metallic taste but we're team yellow so will have to wait to find out whether it's a boy or girl this time! Funnily enough I'd been wondering about the metallic taste too, mainly as staying team yellow is starting to eat me up with curiosity and I'm using anything and everything to guess gender :haha:


----------



## Hoping4Four

I got it with my first two, both girls. I didn't get it with my son or this time, but I don't know what we're having this time :)


----------

